# Mirar fijamente



## Galathil

Hola todo el mundo, quisiera saber si existe un verbo específico para describir la acción o el proceso de mirar fijamente como el inglés. No es necesario un contexto, simplemente quiero saber si existe un verbo como tal, ya que he buscado y averiguado por Internet, diccionarios, pero no encuentro ninguno. Seria de mucha ayuda si me dijesen si existe alguno o solamente se dice "mirar fijamente"?. Les pregunto a Ustedes porque me resulta de gran interés y ya que he agotado todos los recursos que están a la mano y me sorprende que en Español no exista tal verbo.   

Muchas gracias. Espero sus respuestas con gran ansias. Y disculpen la molestia por preguntar una simple menudencia.

Gracias


----------



## Agró

Galathil said:


> Hola todo el mundo, quisiera saber si existe un verbo específico para describir la acción o el proceso de mirar fijamente como el inglés. No es necesario un contexto, simplemente quiero saber si existe un verbo como tal, ya que he buscado y averiguado por Internet, diccionarios, pero no encuentro ninguno. Seria de mucha ayuda si me dijesen si existe alguno o solamente se dice "mirar fijamente"?. Les pregunto a Ustedes porque me resulta de gran interés y ya que he agotado todos los recursos que están a la mano y me sorprende que en Español no exista tal verbo.
> 
> Muchas gracias. Espero sus respuestas con gran ansias. Y disculpen la molestia por preguntar una simple menudencia.
> 
> Gracias


Creo que no lo hay. Colocamos un adverbio para describir la forma en que se mira.
A mí me sorprende (tanto como a ti) que existan tantos verbos en inglés para las diferentes formas de mirar (y es una tortura aprenderlos, por cierto).


----------



## Galathil

Sí, mi pregunta la llevaba en mi mente desde hace meses luego de que escuché una canción y no sabía que verbo era y cuál era su significado, entonces, como siempre, jeje, recurrí a la ayuda de mi hermano y me dijo que significaba "mirar fijamente", pero luego le pregunté si había uno en Español y no me supo decir uno, y luego, comencé a buscar por Internet, diccionarios, DRAE, pero no, no encontré absolutamente nada y me sorprendió y más aun que existen otros verbos para varios matices de mirar en Inglés. (Quizás en las profundidades del léxico Español, alguno vez existió)

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Una perífrasis también funcionaría: quedarse mirando.


----------



## Agró

Supongo que la cosa va de "stare", ¿no?
En determinados casos podría valer "contemplar" u "observar".


----------



## Galathil

Si, jeje va de ese verbo. ( No lo quise escribir porque pensé que no era permitido escribir palabras en inglés).

Pero a veces "Stare" puede tener un matiz de mirar de un modo que repugna a la gente o ¿Me equivoco?

Ah, pero como has dicho en "determinados casos". Disculpa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En gallego existe *(a)fitar* 'mirar con fijeza', y la locución adverbial _*en fite*_ 'mirando sin retirar la vista, fijamente, clavando los ojos en algo', que vienen de fito 'diana, punto donde se fija la vista para apuntar', cognato del *hito* español, del latín *fictus*, participio pasado pasivo de _*figere*_ 'clavar'. En la _Antología Palatina_ aparece *(mirar) en hito* 'mirar fijamente' y en Teresa de Ávila *de hito en hito* (en Cervantes *de en hito en hito*), aludiendo siempre a la manera de mirar fijamente. En Juan del Enzina aparece *hitar*, paralelo al gallego _fitar_, que es un leonesismo de origen. En la lengua actual, nada parecido.


----------



## Galathil

Muy interesante.
Escribiendo en la DIRAE "mirar fijamente" encontré esto, muy interesante también:
_*(Del caló clisos, este quizá del esp. dialect. clisarse, mirar fijamente, y este de eclipsarse).*_


----------



## torrebruno

¿Podría servir esto? ¿Se usa habitualmente?



> *semblantear**.**1. *tr._ Am. Cen._,_ Arg._,_ Chile_,_ Méx._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Mirar a alguien cara a cara para penetrar sus sentimientos o intenciones. U. t. c. intr.


----------



## Galathil

Seguro, pero en mi país nunca lo he escuchado ni leído.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Galathil said:


> Seguro, pero en mi país nunca lo he escuchado ni leído.


Ni yo en el mío, a pesar de lo que informa el DRAE. ¿Cuál es tu país? Es útil que lo pongas en tus datos (lo es para quien lea tus comentarios).
Saludos


----------



## Galathil

Hola, si, disculpa, mi país es Venezuela. Lo pondré para la próxima.


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ni yo en el mío, a pesar de lo que informa el DRAE.
> Saludos



 ¿Te referís "*semblantear*"? ¿No se usa esa palabra allende el Plata?

Si lo que se quiere es una sola palabra que cumpla los requisitos de la consulta, creo que el verbo traído por *torrebruno *es el adecuado. 

Saludos


----------



## Galathil

Peón said:


> ¿Te referís "*semblantear*"? ¿No se usa esa palabra allende el Plata?
> 
> Si lo que se quiere es una sola palabra que cumpla los requisitos de la consulta, creo que el verbo traído por *torrebruno *es el adecuado.
> 
> Saludos




Hmmm... Muy interesante


----------



## Erreconerre

Galathil said:


> Hola todo el mundo, quisiera saber si existe un verbo específico para describir la acción o el proceso de mirar fijamente como el inglés. No es necesario un contexto, simplemente quiero saber si existe un verbo como tal, ya que he buscado y averiguado por Internet, diccionarios, pero no encuentro ninguno. Seria de mucha ayuda si me dijesen si existe alguno o solamente se dice "mirar fijamente"?. Les pregunto a Ustedes porque me resulta de gran interés y ya que he agotado todos los recursos que están a la mano y me sorprende que en Español no exista tal verbo.
> 
> Muchas gracias. Espero sus respuestas con gran ansias. Y disculpen la molestia por preguntar una simple menudencia.
> 
> Gracias



Tal vez inspeccionar, valorar, ponderar, escrutar, escudriñar.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> ¿Te referís "*semblantear*"? ¿No se usa esa palabra allende el Plata?
> 
> Si lo que se quiere es una sola palabra que cumpla los requisitos de la consulta, creo que el verbo traído por *torrebruno *es el adecuado.
> 
> Saludos


Que yo sepa, no. Es mi primer contacto con este verbo. ¿Podrías dar un ejemplo de uso? Se me acercó y me semblanteó... ¡Qué raro que suena! 
Saludos


----------



## Galathil

Oigan, y que tal este?:
*zahoriar**.*
(De _zahorí_).
*1. *tr. p. us. Escudriñar, penetrar con la vista.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Galathil said:


> Oigan, y que tal este?:
> *zahoriar**.*
> (De _zahorí_).
> *1. *tr. p. us. Escudriñar, penetrar con la vista.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¡De zahorí, seguramente! No conocía el verbo, muy interesante.
Saludos

*zahorí 2. *com. Persona perspicaz y escudriñadora, que descubre o adivina fácilmente lo que otras personas piensan o sienten.


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko said:


> Una perífrasis también funcionaría: quedarse mirando.



Otra perífrasis que tambien podría equivaler a "to stare" sería: *clavar *la mirada.


> *clavar**.
> *(Del lat. _clavāre_, de _clavus_, clavo).*7. *tr. Fijar, parar, poner. _Clavó los ojos en ella. _(también vale para *él*... aunque no venga en el ejemplo )






Agró said:


> A mí me sorprende (tanto como a ti) que existan tantos verbos en inglés para las diferentes formas de mirar (y es una tortura aprenderlos, por cierto).



'Eso' no nos deja de sorprender nunca a todos los que nos interesamos por otros idiomas distintos del materno. 
Algo parecido pasa con los supuestos "cientos de palabras" para definir nieve en el grupo de idiomas inuit... que no deja de ser una forma parecida al español de formar descripciones (polisintéticas) más complejas usando adjetivos o locuciones adjetivas y preposicionales... o la formación de sustantivos compuestos en alemán, que traducidos al español dan como resultado frases e incluso párrafos enteros. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Galathil

Sí, lo de la nieve lo he escuchado antes, en Español lo más cercano que podríamos tener, es que a veces, hay varios sinónimos para un objeto porque provienen de varios idiomas como el Árabe o Latín.

Pero investigando lo del verbo "Stare"  me di cuenta que se encuentra en todos los idiomas que descienden de las lenguas germánicas. Aunque los verbos posteados arriba podrían ser utilizados también con ese matiz de mirarte fijamente no hay un verbo que se utilice diariamente, por lo cual se dejaría su uso poético o escrito, quizás, es mi opinión. O como se diría en mi país, es una persona que le gustan palabras "rebuscadas".


----------



## Naticruz

Del Diccionario de María Moliner:

  Esto confirma también lo de XiaoRoel y añade el adverbio de modo *hitamente*

«*hitamente* 
adv. _Aplicado a la manera de mirar, atenta o fijamente._

*de hito en hito* Aplicado a la manera de mirar, fijamente.»

  Un saludo ♥


----------



## Galathil

Naticruz said:


> Del Diccionario de María Moliner:
> 
> Esto confirma también lo de XiaoRoel y añade el adverbio de modo *hitamente*
> 
> «*hitamente*
> adv. _Aplicado a la manera de mirar, atenta o fijamente._
> 
> *de hito en hito* Aplicado a la manera de mirar, fijamente.»
> 
> Un saludo ♥



Osea, que usar el verbo "Hitar" no estaría mal en ese caso? Para decir mirar fijamente?.


----------



## ErOtto

Galathil said:


> Osea, que usar el verbo "Hitar" no estaría mal en ese caso? Para decir mirar fijamente?.



Va a ser que no... mejor mira qué significa hitar... probablemente te lleves una sorpresa.


----------



## Galathil

Jajajaja, ya me he dado cuenta, muchas gracias.


----------



## Peón

Agró said:


> A mí me sorprende (tanto como a ti) que existan tantos verbos en inglés para las diferentes formas de mirar (y es una tortura aprenderlos, por cierto).


 


ErOtto said:


> 'Eso' no nos deja de sorprender nunca a todos los que nos interesamos por otros idiomas distintos del materno.
> Algo parecido pasa con los supuestos "cientos de palabras" para definir nieve en el grupo de idiomas inuit... que no deja de ser una forma parecida al español de formar descripciones (polisintéticas) más complejas usando adjetivos o locuciones adjetivas y preposicionales...
> Er



Esas cosas también ocurren dentro del propio idioma. Uruguayos y argentinos tienen decenas de palabras para definir la coloración del pelaje de los caballos (calculo que hay más de treinta denominaciones). Algunos pelajes difícilmente podrían ser distinguidos por alguien que no sea conocedor.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

ErOtto said:


> Va a ser que no... mejor mira qué significa hitar... probablemente te lleves una sorpresa.


Ese _*hitar*_ 'hincar mojones', vocablo muy moderno, del s. XIX, que no ha cuajado en la lengua general, debería ser eliminado del diccionario y pasar al diccionario histórico (cuando consigan hacerlo los académicos, es decir, cuando las ranas críen pelo. El *hitar* 'mirar fijamente' del s. XV usado hoy sería un arcaísmo, pero se puede usar como figura literaria o para llenar la inopia del español para el concepto 'mirar con fijeza algo o a alguien'. Sería un rasgo estilístico. Y podría triunfar, al menos en la lengua general escrita.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Peón said:


> Esas cosas también ocurren dentro del propio idioma. Uruguayos y argentinos tienen decenas de palabras para definir la coloración del pelaje de los caballos (calculo que hay más de treinta denominaciones). Algunos pelajes difícilmente podrían ser distinguidos por alguien que no sea conocedor.
> 
> Saludos


Para las capas (pelajes) del toro de lidia, sin contar sintagmas, hallo unos 150, sí, ciento cincuenta vocablos, muchos de ellos aplicables también a los caballos- Ya sólo para tipos de caballo encuentro más de cuarenta términos. Esta hiperabundancia en el detalle es muy propio de las hablas rurales.


----------



## Galathil

XiaoRoel said:


> Ese _*hitar*_ 'hincar mojones', vocablo muy moderno, del s. XIX, que no ha cuajado en la lengua general, debería ser eliminado del diccionario y pasar al diccionario histórico (cuando consigan hacerlo los académicos, es decir, cuando las ranas críen pelo. El *hitar* 'mirar fijamente' del s. XV usado hoy sería un arcaísmo, pero se puede usar como figura literaria o para llenar la inopia del español para el concepto 'mirar con fijeza algo o a alguien'. Sería un rasgo estilístico. Y podría triunfar, al menos en la lengua general escrita.



Es muy importante recalcar que cada vez se van agregando nuevas palabras al repertorio del Español en lo que se refiere al lenguaje escrito o incluso al hablado cotidianamente, si éste es muy famoso, por ejemplo, hay palabras inventadas por autores, o palabras en desuso que antiguamente tenían otro significado, pero debido al contexto que utiliza el autor este cambia o se le añade una acepción. Por ejemplo, el verbo "cantinflear". Así que si algún autor utilizara un verbo para referirse a "mirar fijamente" por ejemplo, "hitar" que no significa absolutamente esta acción, podría dársele esa acepción en la RAE.

Y una pregunta, lo del Diccionario Histórico, ¿Este contendrá todos los lemas que han existido y existen en el Español? osea esto quiere decir que superará en numero los lemas que tiene actualmente la RAE? y otra cosa es ¿si aparece un verbo de mirar fijamente, un autor podría utilizarlo a su gusto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El arcaísmo es un recurso estilístico que permite variación y precisión en el uso léxico. Todo autor tiene derecho a usarlo si conviene a sus intenciones comunicativas. Además, a veces, las lenguas tienen que resucitar palabras, o mejor pueden, del léxico obsoleto para evitar extranjerismos.
A veces esos arcaísmos tienen éxito, en especial en la lengua escrita y toman nuevos bríos. La palabra _*nevera*_ es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## Galathil

Sí, la palabra _Nevera _​se utiliza muchísimo en mi país. Y es interesante saber que fue una palabra arcaica.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y designaban unos depósitos en los montes para guardar nieve para el verano que era cuando se vendía en las ciudades. Obispados, conventos y señores tenían sus propias *neveras*, además de las que tenían los comerciantes de la nieve. 
En masculino *nevero* designa una acumulación de nieve que supera el periodo primaveral por estar en zona norteña o sombría.


----------



## Agró

Aquí podéis ver unas imágenes de la nevera del castillo de Olite, en Navarra; modernos que eran en el siglo XIII.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ese _*hitar*_ 'hincar mojones', vocablo muy moderno, del s. XIX...

Con el mismo sentido de _hincar mojones_ del que ya se habló se dice que un acontecimiento muy importante en la historia o en la vida de una persona es un hito. Un _hito_ en la historia es la caída de Constantinopla, por ejemplo.
Pero me parece que a veces esta frase se emplea incorrectamente porque se dice que "el descubrimiento de América *marcó* un hito en la historia". No me parece bien lo de *marcó*; creo que bastaría con decir que _fue un hito_, nada más.


----------



## Galathil

Y con lo referente al _Diccionario Histórico De La Lengua Española, _me parece haber leído por ciertas páginas web dedicadas el Español que tal diccionario se lanzaría en el año 2014 y que sería lo más copioso posible.

También he leído, no se si es verdad, que tendría casi un millón de lemas .


----------



## XiaoRoel

Será el enésimo intento de la Academia. Se calcula un millón largo de entradas. No creo que esté para el 2014. Los trabajos no están tan avanzados.


----------

